# My (off) white Shepherd



## Powerfulmind (Aug 19, 2013)

How do you keep your white shepherds to white? Which soap works the best? How often to groom? Any supplements help?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

When we had our white Shepherd, we didn't do anything special. I think we used a cheapo human shampoo. When she would start looking gray, she got a bath but that was not often. No supplements.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Their fur naturally repels dirt once it is dry so you can just brush them. Same skin and coat care as for other German Shepherds. Mine grooms herself like a cat! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

I did forget to mention she got brushed daily.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I use horse shampoos on my dogs. I have blue shampoo that takes stains out of white. It rinses well and afterwards. I'll spray show sheen on them and it makes them slick / soft and shiny. Also helps with brushing out tangles on my LH shepherd.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

If you are looking to make the color look a little brighter, you can use a mix of baking soda and peroxide mixed with the regular shampoo. I only do this one or twice a year if he is "stained" from rolling in red clay or something else that normal shampoo doesn't clean.

Other than that, a good Whitening shampoo is all you'll need.


----------

